# hi guys new here need little bit of help



## johnjames

OK i have been banned on multiple other boards for people thinking i am a troll and not helping me but what I'm about to tell you is 100% factual and true. i am going to live in the wilderness by myself (bringing my cat final decision) i am going to live off the land i am going to hunt i am going to be one with nature i am going to find my inner self and hopefully find bigfoot. i have no intention of damaging the earth in any way rather repair and help as much as i can. i refuse to work for the government i am getting kicked out of my house so have nowhere else to go i have no family no friends no wants no desires in this world. i have gotten past all the usual luxuries of life most people couldn't last a few days without i am mentally advanced for my age also and you would probably think thats a stupid thing to say since I'm doing this (please don't try to talk me out of this lots of people have wasted their time and had gotten frustrated when i tell them i am 100% doing this. i have lots of supplies and am bringing firearms to hunt and protect myself. i am going to the mendocino national forest to do this, that is if anybody can answer the question that 4 websites worth of people have somehow avoided telling me when i specifically said to please answer this ONE SINGLE QUESTION which is would it be better to do this in the stanislaus national forest or mendocino? i would get a feel for the woods and stay in one place for 1-2 months then trek north since both forests have conjoining wilderness that stretches hundreds of miles ill be good either way. now i am going to be leaving on the 20th of january THIS january as in a few days and any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## Toffee

Well, I don't know much about the forests themselves, but I would suggest checking in on the legality of living/hunting etc on federal property.


----------



## johnjames

the legality of it is you can do dispersed camping in one spot for 21 days (most forests are 14 but mendo is 21 ) then have to move a few miles. nobody will find me and i won't technically be braking any laws if they don't fine me ahahhah


----------



## Toffee

Right, no one will find you. Not like you've posted about your plan with a specific date and place along with multiple personal details on (according to you) multiple websites, many of which are on watch lists by multiple federal agencies.


----------



## Genevieve

since there are only 2 and you can't decide flip a coin. if they connect do both. 

and I say what the hell go for it :dunno:

I wanted to see the country when I was younger so I hitchhiked back and forth across the US 5 times back in the 70's.


----------



## johnjames

i don't think they would care too much about little old me I'm only trying to live how my ancestors lived an accept i will die from the elements or being shot. god will guide me anywhere and everywhere as he has done my whole life. tomorrows never promised so i am going to live each of my last days on this earth in the forest. i believe there will be a global event some kind of catastrophic possibly nuclear attack or false flag attack that will take place very very soon maybe an emp maybe nibiru maybe martial law there are about 20 things that are effecting us right now that have life threatening capabilities


----------



## squerly

Mendocino...


----------



## edmondsonpr

Toss a coin as to which park to go to because it is all one land with trees, valleys, etc. They are the same, unless McDonalds has a couple of stores deep in the woods for you to go to when you starve.
So how much camping experience do you have? Can you build a shelter, build a campfire, hunt? Not just watching You tube but actually doing it.
A guy did just what you want to do but he was in Alaska--died a short time later.


----------



## edmondsonpr

My only point is that you MUST have good field-craft to make a go at it. If you do, then Godspeed.
God will be your only companion--besides your cat.


----------



## Tirediron

I don't know either forest, but wish you well on your quest, if you are careful and luck is on your side you should do fine, I would suggest that you have a bit of a back up plan like some lifeboat rations or mre. 

Other than that take a edible plants book and actually read it,


----------



## notyermomma

You mentioned your age as a factor/ non-factor. Out of curiosity, how old are you? 

And also out of curiosity, why bring the cat?


----------



## cowboyhermit

johnjames said:


> I'm only trying to live how my ancestors lived an accept i will die from the elements or being shot.


What ancestors are we talking about here, are you thinking pre-agricultural (10 000+ years)? The Europeans who first came to the Americas did not live in the middle of a forest, moving every few weeks. They either endeavored in farming or trade with natives. How did natives live in the area you are referring to, probably no one has ever lived this way.

The most important thing your ancestors did NOT do is live alone, this is not the natural state of the human species as a whole.

That aside, it is entirely possible to do this, especially with the aid of some modern technology. Focus on well build equipment and not ultra-light gear and always have multiple backups. Just remember, as a human you are never TRULY doing things on your own. You were raised by society, gained knowledge through it, and are taking equipment that it has made possible. This is coming from a quasi-hermit, by the way, so it is not to say that I don't understand where you are coming from.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

johnjames said:


> OK i have been banned on multiple other boards for people thinking i am a troll and not helping me but what I'm about to tell you is 100% factual and true. i am going to live in the wilderness by myself (bringing my cat final decision) i am going to live off the land i am going to hunt i am going to be one with nature i am going to find my inner self and hopefully find bigfoot. i have no intention of damaging the earth in any way rather repair and help as much as i can. i refuse to work for the government i am getting kicked out of my house so have nowhere else to go i have no family no friends no wants no desires in this world. i have gotten past all the usual luxuries of life most people couldn't last a few days without i am mentally advanced for my age also and you would probably think thats a stupid thing to say since I'm doing this (please don't try to talk me out of this lots of people have wasted their time and had gotten frustrated when i tell them i am 100% doing this. i have lots of supplies and am bringing firearms to hunt and protect myself. i am going to the mendocino national forest to do this, that is if anybody can answer the question that 4 websites worth of people have somehow avoided telling me when i specifically said to please answer this ONE SINGLE QUESTION which is would it be better to do this in the stanislaus national forest or mendocino? i would get a feel for the woods and stay in one place for 1-2 months then trek north since both forests have conjoining wilderness that stretches hundreds of miles ill be good either way. now i am going to be leaving on the 20th of january THIS january as in a few days and any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


Take the cat ... you may need some fresh meat later.


----------



## BillM

*Be sure*



johnjames said:


> OK i have been banned on multiple other boards for people thinking i am a troll and not helping me but what I'm about to tell you is 100% factual and true. i am going to live in the wilderness by myself (bringing my cat final decision) i am going to live off the land i am going to hunt i am going to be one with nature i am going to find my inner self and hopefully find bigfoot. i have no intention of damaging the earth in any way rather repair and help as much as i can. i refuse to work for the government i am getting kicked out of my house so have nowhere else to go i have no family no friends no wants no desires in this world. i have gotten past all the usual luxuries of life most people couldn't last a few days without i am mentally advanced for my age also and you would probably think thats a stupid thing to say since I'm doing this (please don't try to talk me out of this lots of people have wasted their time and had gotten frustrated when i tell them i am 100% doing this. i have lots of supplies and am bringing firearms to hunt and protect myself. i am going to the mendocino national forest to do this, that is if anybody can answer the question that 4 websites worth of people have somehow avoided telling me when i specifically said to please answer this ONE SINGLE QUESTION which is would it be better to do this in the stanislaus national forest or mendocino? i would get a feel for the woods and stay in one place for 1-2 months then trek north since both forests have conjoining wilderness that stretches hundreds of miles ill be good either way. now i am going to be leaving on the 20th of january THIS january as in a few days and any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


Be sure to take a credit card with you. Since it is plastic , even if a Bear eats it, it will come out the rear exit of the bear and may help in identifying your remains.


----------



## shadowrider

Bears will probably still be denned up. Cats will be out. Small game a little scarce in January. Deer at lower elevations. It's still winter!
The locals, including the rangers and wardens, will know you're there.
You have a very small chance at success.


----------



## johnjames

they wont know I'm there actually. if i go to the san hedren it has no established trails and is one of the remotest places in california. I'm bringing my cat because i love him and if he runs away i won't be sad also i want him to like free in nature not in the city. i have weeks worth of food a few days of water lots of supplies. I'm leaving for my 20'th birthday in 9 days. and no those forests ARE NOT the same. i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.


----------



## johnjames

i am also a loner have been my whole life i don't like society and people in general andy won't get "lonely" or anything like that I've had every single one of my dreams crushed before i was 18 and accepted i will never get anything i want and since I've been doing that everything has been fine. with no wants or desires i can truly life my life unchained and now i will go into the woods to prove to myself i can do this


----------



## johnjames

also i can post a video of my gear if you guys want to see it. its not complete but about 80%


----------



## AdmiralD7S

johnjames said:


> ...i have weeks worth of food a few days of water lots of supplies. I'm leaving for my 20'th birthday in 9 days. and no those forests ARE NOT the same. i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.


See, this is the reason that those people from other sites were trying to convince you not to "go native." You have limited supplies and apparently no survival skills, but you think that God will lead you. You are far more likely to die in the first month, although your previous posts seems to indicate you're okay with that.

Sounds like you may have had a rough childhood and adolescence. Sorry to hear that, but you're still acting pretty childish. If you think it's easier to run away from your problems to some romanticized forest where you will live by yourself as a hermit, then you still have lots of growing up to do! I was young and stupid once, and I'm embarrassed at some of the things I did/believed. Thankfully, I was able to grow up before I made a fatal mistake. I hope you get your head cleared in time as well.


----------



## bigg777

Best of luck in your endeavors, I hope you find a life worth living.


----------



## squerly

AdmiralD7S said:


> Sorry to hear that, but you're still acting pretty childish. If you think it's easier to run away from your problems to some romanticized forest where you will live by yourself as a hermit, then you still have lots of growing up to do! I was young and stupid once, and I'm embarrassed at some of the things I did/believed. Thankfully, I was able to grow up before I made a fatal mistake. I hope you get your head cleared in time as well.


Nothing fatal about what he's doing, he can always come back. 



johnjames said:


> also i can post a video of my gear if you guys want to see it. its not complete but about 80%


Yep, I want to see it.


----------



## johnjames

yeah i know i seem young in age but like i said I'm much older in my spirit and understand a lot of things people 60 70 can't comprehend. not trying to say I'm special just what i have taken note of. like i said I'm leaving in 9 days so I'm not going to have any time to really do much. thank you bigg777. yes i had a "rough" whole life you can call it childish or you can think of it as me saying no to everything that everybody else has accepted and have the strength to break free. and how did you get the idea that i thought the forest/wilderness was "romancing" lol? yeah ok dude.


----------



## oldasrocks

You must hate your cat. He'll be lunch for a coyote within a week. Coyotes will go 5 miles out of their way to eat a cat. The only thing he will be free at is a free lunch. Leave the cat with someone who will take care of it.

I predict this guy won't last 2 week in the wild. Any bets?


----------



## squerly

Yep, that's a pretty well packed out BOB. Lot's of knives anyhow. Didn't see much food though. If you're going to the mountains you may want to take some snares too. Water? 

Good luck JJ!


----------



## Grimm

johnjames said:


> they wont know I'm there actually. if i go to the san hedren it has no established trails and is one of the remotest places in california. I'm bringing my cat because i love him and if he runs away i won't be sad also i want him to like free in nature not in the city. i have weeks worth of food a few days of water lots of supplies. I'm leaving for my 20'th birthday in 9 days. *and no those forests ARE NOT the same.* i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.


As a fellow Californian I need to point out how wrong you are about the location. The Sanhedrin Wilderness is located in the Mendocino National Forest.

http://www.wilderness.net/map.cfm?x...533.2687&xmax=-13698211.909&ymax=4801135.1802

But other than that good luck. If you have never lived in the mountain climate feel free to PM me. I lived at lower elevations in a cabin in the mountains before moving to the foothill areas.


----------



## Hooch

...lol...
ahh...this reminds of the days listening to the special ones who couldnt be housed in general pop...loved the stories of purple turtles smelling their butts making it tickle as they joyfully catch the swarming fairies flying in mob packs in their cells...they have a yen for stealing the cookies btw...

:flower: shoot the moon only on tuesdays and dont eat the green butter...k?? 


Kitty should stay home since you have no wants or desires..god needs kitty to stay home, god has a plan for kitty ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I see a search and rescue mission in the near future. I hope no one gets hurt durin it.

Would ya like ta PM me yer next a kin info or if not be sure ta leave it with somebody as well as where yer goin? Makes fer a lot quicker start. 

Not bein a butthead, but from what I've read here, this ain't gonna end well.


----------



## Hooch

olsocksofrocks...8 hours at current nighttime temps ..maybe 15 if he starts out early am but in either forest wont last a night...


----------



## mosquitomountainman

johnjames said:


> yeah i know i seem young in age but like i said I'm much older in my spirit and understand a lot of things people 60 70 can't comprehend. not trying to say I'm special just what i have taken note of. like i said I'm leaving in 9 days so I'm not going to have any time to really do much. thank you bigg777. yes i had a "rough" whole life you can call it childish or you can think of it as me saying no to everything that everybody else has accepted and have the strength to break free. and how did you get the idea that i thought the forest/wilderness was "romancing" lol? yeah ok dude.


Write this down and review it when you're 60-70. I seriously doubt that your opinion will be the same.

No skills? No one has mentioned the other option you'll face which is stealing from homes, cabins, and RV's in the area. That's what happens with many seeking the lifestyle you hope for ... especially considering the skill sets you're missing.


----------



## johnjames

ok wow….ill use my cat as bait and if i think any coyote even steps in the wrong direction of my cat its getting blasted. how bout that? and did you completely disregard the thing i wrote above the link squrely? and i didn't include food or water but thought u might know that since i already said I'm bringing several weeks worth of food and a few days of water…grimm i don't even know what your talking about i know where the place I'm going is located. hooch the cat is coming end of that. no search party will be formed my body isn't going to be found I'm not making anybody's day harder than it has to be. and i don't steal from PEOPLE ever


----------



## squerly

johnjames said:


> and did you completely disregard the thing i wrote above the link squrely?


Nope, I didn't miss it John. What I said was more of a side comment, not a statement that you were taking too many knives. But whatever, good luck, OK?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

johnjames said:


> yes i had a "rough" whole life you can call it childish or you can think of it as me saying no to everything that everybody else has accepted and have the strength to break free


When kids throw tantrums, I suppose you could say that they're saying no so what their parents think is correct. Not that it means that the kid is wiser...just that they see the world differently.



johnjames said:


> yeahand how did you get the idea that i thought the forest/wilderness was "romancing" lol? yeah ok dude.


Honestly, that was my personal opinion. I preferred to think of you as mistaken than as willfully ignorant about what you were doing.

I really do wish you well, but I fear that your plans, as they stand now, will lead you to an early grave. Truly, I wish you the best of luck...I think you will dearly need it.


----------



## johnjames

haha thanks I'm only taking a few knifes and 1 or 2 of those machetes


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well yall, done with this. Fantasy be one thin, reality gonna suck. See yall in the funnies!


----------



## johnjames

thanks yes i know it may seem I'm ill prepared but my senses are sharp and i have gotten myself out of a lot of messes before like i said i don't care if i die.


----------



## johnjames

not like i haven't braved the elements before I've bee soaking wet completely drenched head to toe in cotton shirt cotton jacket and jeans for over an hour in the pouring rain and 15 mph+ winds


----------



## Viking

johnjames said:


> they wont know I'm there actually. if i go to the san hedren it has no established trails and is one of the remotest places in california. I'm bringing my cat because i love him and if he runs away i won't be sad also i want him to like free in nature not in the city. i have weeks worth of food a few days of water lots of supplies. I'm leaving for my 20'th birthday in 9 days. and no those forests ARE NOT the same. i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.


You mention "god" with a small g, are you talking about the God of scripture or god of this world? If it's the God of Biblical scripture, scripture tells us NOT to temp Him, if it's the god of this world, satan then it's to his pleasure that you could die. I happen to believe that God gave us the brains to figure things out for ourselves but if you have no bushcraft, camping or hunting experience you will soon suffer. First of all, if you travel through older forests, you will likely find that they don't have much undergrowth, easy to travel in but no real food supplies for the animals you may want for a food supply. Deer, elk and other edible animals usually live in forest edge areas and recovering logged areas due to fresh low vegetation growth. You need to be in areas that have a lot of wild berries and other edible vegetation which are often found in areas with small streams. If you take larger animals for food, unless you make jerky, you will waste most of the meat. Wood camp or cook fires will give your position away. Your edible plants book better have a lot of good pictures showing every stage of plants according to the season, there are many edible plants that have bulbs the look exactly like those of plants the can kill you or make you very ill. If you have not spent much time in any forest you will probably not fair well for more than a few days, you may come to find that water is not as available, I have hiked in the Cascade mountains of Washington and in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado, often hiking for miles without coming close to any source of water. Truth is, forests can be short on food and water sources, unless you know the land, taking a walk in the woods could be a death wish without experience and enough supplies, this is not to say it can't be done, just don't believe it's just a walk in the park on a nice day. One other thing, bear, mountain lion and other predator animals have no fear of traveling in those forests in search of food. The best areas for you to be traveling will also be the areas that will expose you to other humans.


----------



## johnjames

ill get a free camp fire permit at the ranger station…the mendocino has lots of water. I'm not worried about those animals everybody talks them up but i researched the statistics and attacks are the on the bottom of my worry list. besides I'm going to be well prepared for said attacks. and when i say god I'm talking about the creator or the one that made me I've felt god before and had an out of body experience i know he is real. and you obviously haven't seen the forests I'm going to. plenty of undergrowth


----------



## Viking

johnjames said:


> thanks yes i know it may seem I'm ill prepared but my senses are sharp and i have gotten myself out of a lot of messes before like i said i don't care if i die.


If a mountain lion come up on you, you will more than likely never hear it until it has it jaws around your throat and tears your guts out with it's hind claws. You mention being drenched and being in wet clothes for a short time but what you probably don't realize is that most deaths due to hypothermia happen above freezing, you may have done okay for an hour but what if you can't get warm and dry in a longer time period? Actually, from the things you are posting, it sounds like you want to die.


----------



## labotomi

johnjames said:


> not like i haven't braved the elements before I've bee soaking wet completely drenched head to toe in cotton shirt cotton jacket and jeans for over an hour in the pouring rain and 15 mph+ winds


You survived that?!? You should be giving us advice instead of asking. I mean... we talk about SHTF... You've lived through SHTF!!!


----------



## oldasrocks

johnjames said:


> not like i haven't braved the elements before I've bee soaking wet completely drenched head to toe in cotton shirt cotton jacket and jeans for over an hour in the pouring rain and 15 mph+ winds


Gee A WHOLE HOUR!!!!!!!!!

Be nice and buy a large life insurance policy and leave us all as beneficiaries.

We had one survival campout that rained and was cold for 2 weeks. Miserable.


----------



## johnjames

lol…im not going to get wet I'm bringing plenty of waterproof apparel i was just saying I've been wet before . and since I'm from the streets i always know my surroundings and watch my back frequently and thats why i have my kitteh to warn me of bigger kittehs too . not that i want to die but want to do this so badly i don't care what happens after i get there


----------



## johnjames

i have no money


----------



## hashbrown

For Christ sake, who would venture into the wilderness with only one cat?!


----------



## johnjames

was just thinking of training the ferals to be my attack cats


----------



## oldasrocks

So where are you getting all your gear if you don't have money? How are you going to carry that much food? You should have 4,000 plus calories a day for such an outing.


----------



## oldasrocks

johnjames said:


> was just thinking of training the ferals to be my attack cats


What are you smoking anyway?


----------



## johnjames

it was a joke… and i don't need anywhere near that many calories i was raised malnourished and starved i can walk 25 miles with a cheese burger water and some chips. because I've done it before


----------



## Country Living

mosquitomountainman said:


> Write this down and review it when you're 60-70. I seriously doubt that your opinion will be the same.
> 
> No skills? No one has mentioned the other option you'll face which is stealing from homes, cabins, and RV's in the area. That's what happens with many seeking the lifestyle you hope for ... especially considering the skill sets you're missing.


Yep. I find it quasi-interesting he doesn't think landowners will take umbrage with his squatting on their land and using resources that don't belong to him. Just because a parcel of land is identified as "public" doesn't mean you can do anything you want to on it. However, he is a kid and kids believe they are invincible. I feel sorry for the cat. It will take a hawk a nanosecond to swoop down and snag it.

It's too bad JJ doesn't see the value in going to a mental health facility where he can work out his issues. Most of these facilities have a budget for indigent care.

However, if you are intent on running off to the wilderness, write a note with your name, social security number, address, next of kin, and what you're doing in the area and seal the note in one baggie and seal that baggie in another baggie. Put the baggie in a pocket and safety pin the pocket closed. Don't rely on just a button or Velcro to keep the sealed baggie in the pocket.

Then get a big permanent marker and write your social security number on your forearm. It will help identify you and save the county resources to figure out who you are and why you're there.

JJ is either serious about doing this or is just trolling. Either one is not in his best interest.


----------



## Txcatlady1

This is the weirdest thing I have ever read. First I laugh, then I am puzzled, sorry for OP and then laughing again. I keep coming back to read and find out what is really going on and is somebody rattling our chain. Oh well, not my zoo, not my monkeys


----------



## johnjames

no chain rattlin no trolling. i told you no body will be found. and land belongs to nobody this is everybody's land nobody has ownership of any land


----------



## VoorTrekker

You feel hopeless and fleeing to the wilderness is one of your solutions. Do it. If you find it a bad idea, come back to civilization and ask for help. Don't be surprised if you find other people doing the same thing. 

They are not Mick Dodges or that other fraud. These guys hiding back there are fugitives and social reject refugees. You'll fit right in. I missed the video of your "BoB" so I will advise that if you do this...

Prepare a number of sites in the two forests for the winter 21 day transitions. Have a redundant fire starter (magnesium and flint, etc.) Have good line or cable for traps and snares and get used to the stink of guts when eating animals. 

Stay encouraged and remember, you are right!! See you in the spring. Since you have no friends or family you see no other options. Keep your topknotch!


----------



## johnjames

thanks man. there would be no way for anybody to know how long you stayed sooooo…….


----------



## Grimm

johnjames said:


> ill get a free camp fire permit at the ranger station&#8230;the mendocino has lots of water. *I'm not worried about those animals everybody talks them up* but i researched the statistics and attacks are the on the bottom of my worry list. besides I'm going to be well prepared for said attacks. and when i say god I'm talking about the creator or the one that made me I've felt god before and had an out of body experience i know he is real. and you obviously haven't seen the forests I'm going to. plenty of undergrowth


I lived in a valley for many years where it was reported mountain lions would take dogs off leashes while they were being walked inside a suburban neighborhood. It wasn't until I had been living in a cabin in the mountains a month when I saw my first mountain lion LIVE! Not long after a bear came up to the outside door to my daughter's room looking for food. He sat outside the glass door for a while trying to figure out how to find the food he smelled. And don't get me started about the bobcats mating on my deck!

I lived in that cabin for about a year and saw more predators outside my windows than reports on the news when I was living in the fore mentioned valley!

Yes, I lived on the edge of a wildlife preserve in a national forest but it was more populated (700 people not all are year-round) than the area you plan to "camp" in.


----------



## oldasrocks

Look on the bright side. He will help some endangered species be fed though the winter.

On the downside the Democrats are losing a voter.


----------



## Tirediron

johnjames, have you seen the movie "into the wild", a little different reason for doing what you plan, but maybe not so different, having a rough upbringing would give you an advantage, and he also decided to make it really hard by going to Alaska. just watch it if you can, and don't make the same mistakes.


----------



## jeff47041

I always wanted to do something like that. I had camping and hunting skills, gardening skills and some edible plant knowledge. Never did it for real because I didn't feel I had enough plant knowledge(both edible and medicinal) 

I've gone "survival camping" Take no food, no water, just my backpack of equipment. It's a really good time. It's very hard at times. But mine were 4 day trips. 

You really need to study up and study hard. Practice some stuff. You HAVE to have hunting & trapping skills, firestarting & sheltering skills, and plant knowledge. God will help you, but God helps those who help themselves.

You may not care if you die, but you could at least put in some effort so that you make it more than 4 days.

I hope you make it. I'd love to read your book in ten years. But take a little advice from these people will you?


----------



## Quills




----------



## Woody

johnjames. Best of luck to you on your new life. I didn't get to see the video of your gear, but from what you described as having to take with you, best get a good Radio Flier wagon with all terrain wheels. 21 days of food for you and your companion, water for a couple days, 1 or 2 machetes, gun, ammo, lots of rain gear,... Man, I wouldn't even want to try and fit that into any one pack much less have to transport it by myself far enough into the woods to be unfindable! Not to mention the things you most likely have that weren't mentioned: flashlight, extra batteries, extra clothing, cooking gear, shelter, sleeping bag/blanket..... Even if you have taken the time to pack it all up and tied crap all over the outside and put it on your back for a while, it is NOTHING like having to lug it for miles and miles and miles. Unless you are sticking to beaten trails, anything that sticks out further than your body will be nothing but a PITA and get caught, rattle, bounce or fall off. Then, what happens when a strap breaks on your pack? Did you remember that sewing needle and some heavy duty tread to fix it with? Sure, you can use a small animal bone and some thin strips of animal hide to do the job, but you will need to kill the animal first. Do you have the knife for that job, a machete will not cut the mustard there.

Even the old time mountain men had a horse and one or two pack mules, there was a reason for that! My only advice would be, if you are REALLY going to try this, DUMP the 21 days of food and couple days of water first thing. They are only going to last so long and are a crutch tying you to what you are escaping from. Besides, they will leave a trail of garbage behind you. Bring a couple pounds of salt, some dry beans/rice and maybe something else dry and light to get you through the hard times. A length of stainless steel wire and a good sheath knife will get you all the food that is around. Even a lightweight water filter will get you more than a couple days water. For clothing, you are going to only need ONE set to live in. Plan it for the worst case scenario you expect and the layers under that will be for the good days. ANYTHING in your pack should have at least 10 uses and be the best quality you can find, there won't be any walmarts around to buy another one. That doesn't mean the flashlight and batteries either, they have a limited life span and are worthless after that. And if it breaks or you lose it? You'll be doing without or trying to fix it.

Best of luck to you! I hope you do pop back in and let us know how the preps are coming before the 20th.

Thank you admins for not just shutting this down. I have had a few laughs.


----------



## Cotton

In either county you are walking into the marijuana growing capital of the US. Do you actually think cartel folks are going to understand and let you wander about? If lucky they will let you dream about what they do to your cat as kindness... Folks could write a book about... bad idea on hundreds of levels!

I've seen this thread before in other forums. you are a troll, who probably works for the cartels!


----------



## BillM

*Can't*

Can't ya'll see when you are being played ?

Nobody is that naïve .

John James is not real.


----------



## johnjames

u should let me stay in your cabin! i don't vote.thanks tire I've seen it and read the book and saw the 20/20 report with his family and friends that helped him through his journey. thanks jeff. quills how am i a troll? woody I've filled my back to the max with over 40+ pounds and have hiked a few miles. yep have heavy duty needle and thread thank you. i have several razor sharp bowie knifes small and large and a craft line morakniv for skinning. i don't litter. I'm bringing lots of spices and food. have steel wire. have 2 water filters. why would it be shut down what have i done? cotton there are no more growers in mendocino watch this





they have moved to the central valley.

billm&#8230;.uhhhm what? you think i wrote all of this for nothing?


----------



## Justaguy987

All I have to say is that I am surprised that this has not been shut down. Everything else has already been said.


----------



## johnjames

???????? why would this be shut down?


----------



## Cotton

johnjames said:


> ???????? why would this be shut down?


I've seen them before in other forums, just some socialist with an agenda! I don't even care what it is, irrelevant&#8230;

Will a moderator please delete this thread and this idiot!


----------



## johnjames

i already said i was on other forums and they though i was a troll. wow looks like every single one of these forums is the same


----------



## johnjames

idc if i get banned whatever nobody has helped me except a few people all of you nobodies have said the same thing like a broken record ill be free in oh now 8 days yay! free from you feeble minded gmo eating people that think everything will be fine….it won't it will all come crashing down very very SOON


----------



## johnjames

YOU ARE THE IDIOT COTTON too close minded to even think somebody could do something so preposterously inconceivably outlandishly unprecedented that even the thought of somebody doing something you think about at night crying cause you never will makes you so mad you have to try to get that person banned. roasted you little kid now go cool off from that roast in the corner with your eyes to the wall


----------



## Country Living

Foggy this morning. Will be cloudy today and tomorrow. Slight warm-up in a few days.


----------



## jeff47041

Even if he is trolling, why shut it down? I like seeing everyone opinion about someone doing something like this.


----------



## squerly

jeff47041 said:


> Even if he is trolling, why shut it down? I like seeing everyone opinion about someone doing something like this.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Country Living

Jeff, there's a difference. IMHO, he's on a suicide trek for which he seems to be seeking approval and possibly co-dependents instead of clearly thinking and planning and preparing for a life change.


----------



## lovetogrow

That thought occurred to me too, and I sure hope that is not the case, be it planned or an ill fated outcome. This is not an endeavor that anyone without the solid skill sets necessary to survive should embark upon, and according to you johnjames:

“i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.”

Sounds like you have nothing going for you besides some gear that you likely don’t even know how to use effectively if you have ‘no experience’. 

You are either a troll, delusional, or are giving up on yourself. If you are serious about this vision for a way of life, then in the very least get some practical hands on knowledge and bush sense (but you need common sense first to get any real bush sense). Believe it - god won’t be party to utter nonsense so don’t count on laying any of your ill advised plan to get to nirvana on god - doesn’t work that way.

IMHO shut ‘er down


----------



## Tirediron

Why close this thread, are there little memories creeping in that you want to keep buried?? 14 to 25 years are a really trying time for people even if they had a "normal" upbringing, Look at the "Brilliant" concept of micro managing a persons life for the first 18 years and then throwing them into the adult world, most never having been taught personal responsibility and accountability. 

Look at how "we" view sheeple, now think about that without the actual life experience that "we" have the skills and experience to make it in spite of "them"

belittling people tends to add fuel to their quest, constructive advice is helpful.


----------



## Toffee

Tirediron is right, so in terms of constructive advise: go on a Californian hiking forum or camping forum. Don't mention that you are looking at living there, just that you are wanting to know the pros and cons of multiple long trips with minimal supplies into the areas you mentioned. Don't say things like 'I don't care if I die', but do say things like 'if I camp in this area, where are the water sources'. Use other people's experiences in the area to guide you on where to go. Even if it is just so you know where other people are going to be so you can avoid them if that is your wish. Good luck and I hope you make it out if you really choose to do this. It's not something I would ever voluntarily do myself.


----------



## Hooch

...there once was a guy named john,
...lived with an attack kitty cat named bonbon.
...he left his hood, to live in the wood
after he smoked the green butter from ron..

HERE KITTY KITTY...coombyyaw..la..la..


----------



## LincTex

John James,

Educate yourself. 
You'll need more than "a book on edible plants". That is only a start. 
You can't guarantee that where you'll camp - that there will be any edible plants available! Have a back-up plan. What will you do when winter comes and all the edible plants are dead?

Practice... Practice... Practice... Practice... Practice!! 
Go camping first and see how you like it. Have a plan to get out in a hurry if you find out you hate it.

Tell your family where you are going. If you don't have family, check in with the park ranger from time to time. He/she likely doesn't care about you camping long term... but they need to know where to go look for your body if you don't check in every few days.


----------



## hiwall

Toffee said:


> Tirediron is right, so in terms of constructive advise: go on a Californian hiking forum or camping forum. Don't mention that you are looking at living there, just that you are wanting to know the pros and cons of multiple long trips with minimal supplies into the areas you mentioned. Don't say things like 'I don't care if I die', but do say things like 'if I camp in this area, where are the water sources'. Use other people's experiences in the area to guide you on where to go. Even if it is just so you know where other people are going to be so you can avoid them if that is your wish. Good luck and I hope you make it out if you really choose to do this. It's not something I would ever voluntarily do myself.


excellent advise. also ask how 'busy' the areas are. will you be seeing many other campers.


----------



## TheLazyL

johnjames said:


> ... i have no camping experience n hunting experience no bushcraft no nothing. but i know god will allow me to flourish and help guide me to nirvana. got the edible plants book.


God may decide to give a cat a good meal instead of you.

Chris McCandless wanted the same experience as what you post as wanting, JJ


----------



## johnjames

thank you jeff……country I'm not seeking approval and its not a suicide trek. or co dependents…. i do know how to use my gear….all of it. no time to practice I'm leaving in 8 days. wow tired iron some actual intelligent life.thans toffee i already looked at all of the topo maps and mapped the creeks so i know where I'm going . I'm not replying to you hooch. thanks linc i have weeks worth of food so i can be a nomad until i find sufficient food. ahhhhh watching some hiking videos so beatuftiful can't wait


----------



## Hooch

... ...wait!! but you did...

... there once was a troll named james
...he really likes silly trolling games
....he's fishing or crazy,
....probably both, lets guess maybe,
.. so, pack away, pack away,
..misguided keister bunny.. game on!

PS, 
Dont be a window warrior licker when you get to the fun house..no one really cleans that up..

opcorn2:


----------



## lovetogrow

johnjames said:


> thank you jeff&#8230;&#8230;country I'm not seeking approval and its not a suicide trek. or co dependents&#8230;. i do know how to use my gear&#8230;.all of it. no time to practice I'm leaving in 8 days. wow tired iron some actual intelligent life.thans toffee i already looked at all of the topo maps and mapped the creeks so i know where I'm going . I'm not replying to you hooch. thanks linc i have weeks worth of food so i can be a nomad until i find sufficient food. ahhhhh watching some hiking videos so beatuftiful can't wait


johnjames - For real? - I'm glad to hear you are not suicidal - so carry on and good luck with your adventure


----------



## johnjames

eyyyyyy thanks man


----------



## Lakotagirl

Good luck James, and I truly hope you can make it. But why not wait until spring or summer so at least you wouldn't freeze to death? I mean, if you fall and break a leg or an arm, or get an eye gouged out, you're not going to be able to make it to a shelter of any kind; you would go into shock and your flesh would be at the mercy of any and all wild carnivorous animals lurking around hungry.

Why not try a lesser adventure just until it's warmer weather? You said you had an out of body experience, well just maybe God has some great, wondrous plan for your life in the near future. But, He also said, "Brethren, I would not have you ignorant", and, "Why be foolish and die before your time?" God loves you you know, He loves all his children, but not suicide. If you just want out of Dodge so badly, I wish you'd use some common sense and get out, strike out on your own in a safer way. You might have some friends here by now who would gladly help you board Amtrak or a bus and just head South for a big adventure.


----------



## weedygarden

*Hi John James*

I just read through this thread and what is interesting to me is that we really know very little about you. Did you post information somewhere else?

How is it that you came to living on the streets? 
How long have you been on your own?
If you had a place to live, such as out on a farm, would you?
Are your parents still living?
If they are, do you have any contact with them?
Do you have siblings?
Are you a h.s. graduate? 
Did you go a city high school? 
What are some of the challenges that you have had in your life?
Did you grow up in a big city, suburbs, small city or small town?
What are your interests, besides surviving in the woods?
If you could have a cabin in the woods or forest, would you be interested in or willing to live there?
Are you a native of California?

Thank you John James, and good luck to you.


----------



## BillM

Don't forget that credit card !


----------



## Viking

The reason I talked about predators and the need of having water readily available is that in just the short hikes I've made over the years I have faced both predators and just how important water is, thankfully, the predators I faced were (at the time) more afraid of me and as to water, I've never been where I wasn't far from a source. Many times I'm sure predators were not that far away, I often would come across strong urine smells that would raise the hair on the back of my neck. I often wonder how often cougar may have followed me on my hikes on the mountains behind our home, once I was out making sure things were secure at night and shined the flashlight up hill and about 150 feet away was a young cougar, maybe 75 pounds or so. I have seen a very large one, well over 100 pounds about two miles to the West of our home. I have wondered if I would even have heard one coming after me, I always carry a 44 mag when hiking, but it has come to mind that those big cats are so fast and silent, would I even have the chance to defend myself? I hope I never have to have that experience and I'd hate to have to shoot one that had already clamped onto a body part. Years ago I too had thought of disappearing into the forest but when I figured out all the things I'd need I came to my senses and realized I had to face the things that caused me to want to do such a thing. I have started from nothing but what I could carry in a backpack to having a wife, son and a nice home that we built, I had some help but not much, most has come with hard work and a willingness to sacrifice for what we needed or wanted to have. All I'm saying is sit down and put a lot of thought (meditation is good) into what you really want out of life, weedygarden laid out a lot of good questions that you should perhaps answer to us so that we can better understand your desire to escape to the forests. To be honest, there are very few people that could really do what you intend to do, some of the special forces soldiers that spent time in Viet Nam have done so, but the training they had certainly factors into their survivability, so the question is, are you REALLY up to doing such a thing? As much as I know of being in the woods a good deal of my life, I wouldn't do what you intend to do without good survival training from an expert.


----------



## jeff47041

Genevieve said:


> I wanted to see the country when I was younger so I hitchhiked back and forth across the US 5 times back in the 70's.


Thanks John James. ^^^^ If you didn't start the thread, we wouldn't know this


----------



## johnjames

lakota i have no where to go I'm getting kicked out of my house. weed, I'm not living on the streets i said I'm from the streets hah.yeah i would maybe live on a farm my parents are alive but dead to me haven't talked to either in years have 1 sister feel the same bout her. didn't graduate diddnt go to a city high school don't know what that is anyway. I've been starved malnourished abused turtured by demons almost killed myself many times almost died many times was homeless for 2 years when i was 13. grew up in the bay area california. i have no interests no wants no desires i want nothing but to live in the woods alone by myself. yeah idd love to live in a cabin


----------



## bigg777

I wished you well earlier on, and I still do.

JJ, it sounds to me as though you may have some personality disorder(s), which are all treatable, that has caused you to isolate yourself and forced your parents to ask you to move out of their home, because you refuse to live by their rules. I may be very wrong here.

However, in reading your responses here, it seems to me that all you really want to do is "run away" from the problems that you have and that you are blaming your problems on others. EVERY time that I have felt that the whole world was effed up and that everyone was against me, it has turned out that I was the effed up one and that my thinking needed a serious adjustment. Which by the grace of God has been doable, so far, and I am now 55 y.o.

I hope that you will take time to meditate on, and consider what will really be your best course of action. The choice to "run away" from your problems is truly the coward's way. Choosing to admit, address and work through your problems, which we ALL have, is what will see you through to a life worth living.

Things like proper medication, therapy, education and at your age, possibly a stint in one of the branches of our Armed Forces, can make the difference between a promising life wasted and the promise of a life well lived.

Becoming master of your own life is achieved by facing your shortcomings and challenges and working through them to becoming the man that you know you can be. Continuously running away from life's challenges is what children and cowards do.

Now, you've been challenged, go Prepare, Adapt and Overcome those things that stand between you and the life you truly desire! Best of Luck.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> I have wondered if I would even have heard one coming after me, I always carry a 44 mag when hiking, but it has come to mind that those big cats are so fast and silent, would I even have the chance to defend myself? .


They are indeed very stealthy hunters. Chances are good that you wouldn't hear the cat until too late.


----------



## BillM

*Halloween mask*



LincTex said:


> They are indeed very stealthy hunters. Chances are good that you wouldn't hear the cat until too late.


They solved this problem in India in a village where tigers were attacking and eating the villagers by having them wear Halloween masks on the back of their heads.

Large cats always try to attack their prey from behind and kill with a bite to the back of the neck.

Wearing the masks on the back of the head, caused the tigers to think the prey was always facing them.


----------



## notyermomma

Wow! The simplest solutions really are the best.


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## johnjames

no. no disorders i just am old enough where i can make my own decisions and this is what i want to do and AM doing. i don't have many problems now i told you i have no wants or desires how am i to live live happily if not one thing makes me happy? impossible. I'm not effed up on the inside. it not the cowards way its the mans way the man who is tired of the bs tired of being told what to do maybe i have more balls than everybody combined because i say I'm done with this and am to taking anymore. medication only makes problems worse and creates new problems to spend more money on its all a 400+billion dollar business I've watched a whole documentary of kids being abducted by suicide screenings to be pumped with one 20+ kinds of medication held for months without their parents knowing told nobody loves her and she will never leave because her parents hate her and now her life is completely destroyed fmor irreversible brain damage this is a drop in the ocean of things like this and only a speck of sand compared to the evil happening all around us. i would neve help kill innocent people bomb babies and air strike anybody who even thinks to disagree with the all mighty U.S.A. no t gonna happen big thanks for the advice but I'm doing this In 6 day nothing you could ever say would change my mind


----------



## bigg777

Then I wish you all the best.


----------



## johnjames

african warriors and south americans south do that trick too they fashion masks to wear on the back of of their heads. yup


----------



## hashbrown

Well...... What are you waitin for?


----------



## Viking

hashbrown said:


> Well...... What are you waitin for?


Well, he'll have his fifteen minutes of fame, sadly that's about the time it will take us to read his obituary in the news paper or something on Yahoo News or to hear it on the nightly TV news. Just remember if you get into a bad situation, WTF are not the magic words to get you out of it.


----------



## johnjames

hashbrown. my birthday. good one viking. I'm only saying it one more time my bodes not going to be found i would probably burry myself alive before i made somebody's job harder trekking miles into the hills to find me.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Foghorn was a clairvoyant. He knew this kid long before any of us on PS did...

* "that boy, I say that boy is just like a tattoo...gets under your skin"

* "I don't, I say I don't think this boy's got all his marbles. Shakes his head when he means yes. Nods when he means no"

* "nice boy but he doesn't listen to a word you say"

* "uh, hey...any of this getting through that little ol' blue bonnet of yours?"


Foghorn was wise beyond his years!


----------



## johnjames

nope. not at all


----------



## Grimm

AdmiralD7S said:


> Foghorn was a clairvoyant. He knew this kid long before any of us on PS did...
> 
> * "that boy, I say that boy is just like a tattoo...gets under your skin"
> 
> * "I don't, I say I don't think this boy's got all his marbles. Shakes his head when he means yes. Nods when he means no"
> 
> * "nice boy but he doesn't listen to a word you say"
> 
> * "uh, hey...any of this getting through that little ol' blue bonnet of yours?"
> 
> Foghorn was wise beyond his years!


----------



## johnjames

mmmhmmm have fun with your childish jokes this is justt proving my point hahaahaah ahhhhhh yes this is nice….im always right


----------



## Grimm

Um, full of yourself, aren't you. That meme was for Admiral.


----------



## johnjames

thats what a pm is for you don't see me all over your threads posting stuff for my friends


----------



## Grimm

johnjames said:


> thats what a pm is for you don't see me all over your threads posting stuff for my friends


WOW! And I thought I didn't play well with others!


----------



## HardCider

Two things. People who are always right and people who never consider what anyone else thinks or says, usually end up in a world of hurt. That said, I think you should go for it. Great life experience but the mountains in winter is a bad starting point and I would love to see you succeed and hear what you learned about yourself. Start in the summer so as you get more woods savvy you will be able to probably stick it out for as long as you chose. And if you really love the cat, put it up for adoption if you go in the winter. Good luck


----------



## johnjames

im not going into the mountains lol…if i put him up for adoption he gets euthanized and dies anyway I'm taking him i already said that was final. thanks for helping unlike other unintelligent life on this forum . gotta leave now only a few days left lving at my house i gotta go. thanks for helping


----------



## weedygarden

JJ, everytime I read through this thread, Chris McCandless from Into the Wild comes to mind. When I saw the movie, I liked the man who played him. He was a very likeable guy. I felt for Chris. The movie did not go into how deep the problems were, but evidently his father was really not a good guy, at least according to Chris's sister and according to a book she has recently published.

I asked you about your life and family because that is what I do when I meet new people, especially young people and your life seems to have had some tough patches. 

It seems like something really traumatic must have happened for someone of your age that your parents and sister are dead to you. I cannot imagine how at a young age that could happen? I wonder if it is their behavior or yours that drove the deep wedge in between this relationship? I wonder what they could have done to have created this? Or was it something in your behavior they would not tolerate? I realize that these are very personal questions and you do not have to answer them, but these are the questions that keep going through my mind. Maybe you were removed from your home and lived in foster care? I am curious, and as I said, I do not expect you to answer.

Saying that your parents are dead to you is pretty final. If you were in school, working hard, supporting yourself with your own place, or a room or something would tell me that you are focused, have some goals and will take care of yourself. Some people do, some people don't. For some people, they wake up one day and they are 30, 40, 50 and life has passed them by. I see adults in their 30s who are still looking for the next party or event to play at. 

I know you said you want to live in the woods, but what happens when you are hurt, or starving, or freezing to death?


----------



## Grimm

johnjames said:


> im not going into the mountains lol&#8230;if i put him up for adoption he gets euthanized and dies anyway I'm taking him i already said that was final. thanks for helping unlike other unintelligent life on this forum . gotta leave now only a few days left lving at my house i gotta go. thanks for helping


Okay. I have to put my foot down about the cat! (Here comes the mom in me)

If you truly love him please give him to someone to look after him. If you could get him here to me I can promise you he will be living the life of luxury. He'll be sharing space with our cats but he will be 100% indoors and pampered with toys, premium food and love 24/7.


----------



## johnjames

nope not my behavior my mom starved me malnourished terrorized and tells me she dosent want me. dads an alcoholic who drinks beer every day of my life. sisters horrible and just like my mom never talking to any of them again. almost went into foster care numerous times. I've been hurt i can take pain. I'm bringing lost of clothes and space blankets i don't really care if i starve one of the best ways to go to start hallucinating n stuff hah……….brigning weeks worth of food also so I'm good fox at least 20 days


----------



## Toffee

Ya, know something occurs to me. I'm pretty sure this is that other idiot that keeps leaving and coming back. What's his name, derp something?


----------



## johnjames

while that sounds ever so nice and all he's my friend and he's going to do fine. hmm darn this forum dosent let you ignore people


----------



## weedygarden

johnjames said:


> nope not my behavior my mom starved me malnourished terrorized and tells me she dosent want me. dads an alcoholic who drinks beer every day of my life. sisters horrible and just like my mom never talking to any of them again. almost went into foster care numerous times. I've been hurt i can take pain. I'm bringing lost of clothes and space blankets i don't really care if i starve one of the best ways to go to start hallucinating n stuff hah&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.brigning weeks worth of food also so I'm good fox at least 20 days


Thank you for responding to my curiosities. It helps me to understand what it is that is driving you.


----------



## johnjames

its really just i don't want anything nothing entertains me or makes me happy and I'm deathly bored all day. i don't like society and most things about it theres a mind numbingly astronomical amount of bad things and things i hate. i just can't stand being around this stupidity any longer.


----------



## Gians

I wish you luck John James, if it doesn't turn out as planned then just try again, maybe in the Spring. Perhaps bring some writing material to keep a journal about what worked and what didn't.


----------



## johnjames

yeah thanks I'm bringing a journal


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Toffee said:


> Ya, know something occurs to me. I'm pretty sure this is that other idiot that keeps leaving and coming back. What's his name, derp something?


I was thinking the same thing. We have not heard from him in a few days.


----------



## Sentry18

You hate society, so you jump around various internet forums and get banned from them as you try over and over to justify to society why you are allegedly heading out to woods unprepared in an attempt to escape society... You don't by chance work at the White House do you?


----------



## LincTex

JohnJames,

I have one last word of advice:

*Don't let pride be your downfall.*

1) *Never* be afraid to ask for advice. 
Take the good, ignore the bad - but seek the wisdom needed to *know the difference* between the two!

2) *Never* be afraid to ask for help. 
Help is always available to those who need it.

Matthew 7:7-8New International Version (NIV)
Ask, Seek, Knock
7 "Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 8 For everyone who asks receives; the one who seeks finds; and to the one who knocks, the door will be opened.

3) Bring a *Bible*. 
Get the NASB version, 
or the NKJ can be had a Dollar Tree for $1 
Or rummage/garage sales sometime 25 cents
Lots of places give them away for free. (like the Gideons)

4) Have a "Plan B"
and a Plan "C", and a Plan "D", and a plan....
ALWAYS make sure you have a backup plan! 
Make it a "mental game" before you do anything...
Think about: "If this doesn't work, what can I do instead?"
Apply that to EVERY area... and EXPECT failures to happen.
Rain, wind, cold... animals... it's a constant battle to overcome.
HAVE A BACK-UP PLAN FOR EVERYTHING!

5) Always make sure SOMEONE knows 
where you are, where you will be, and for how long.
ALWAYS *update them* when something changes: Location, Time, etc.
.
.


----------



## lovetogrow

Grimm said:


> WOW!


This should be in funny signs/posters - I'll be using this one for future reference :lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## BillM

*The Smart*



Grimm said:


> Okay. I have to put my foot down about the cat! (Here comes the mom in me)
> 
> If you truly love him please give him to someone to look after him. If you could get him here to me I can promise you he will be living the life of luxury. He'll be sharing space with our cats but he will be 100% indoors and pampered with toys, premium food and love 24/7.


Grimm, right now the smart money is on the cat.

The bet is that the cat will out live him


----------



## BillM

*He will*



Gians said:


> I wish you luck John James, if it doesn't turn out as planned then just try again, maybe in the Spring. Perhaps bring some writing material to keep a journal about what worked and what didn't.


He will be able to keep up with his experiences on the internet.

He isn't going anywhere that there is no internet service.


----------



## Hooch

...he/she is just a troll folks in my opinion.

Does remind me of a person who was a resident of where I used to work. Truely nutty, had to get a room at Napa fun house for a spell before trial, then come back supposedly stabilized for competency. Anyway, not a stupid person, but definitely not on the 3rd dimension as we are. 

Those kinda nutty have it all figured out, you cant try and talk sense into them, cant reason n they sure as ..it dont want advice or help. They just go about and do what they are going to do n their level of paranoid tends to not allow advertising. At least untill they are caught, then its them against the world and everyone else is wrong. All you'll hear is defiannt ranting crazy. I remembered a term used by the person, " spiritual jihad" against everyone, but he was a mother earth kinda crazy. I loved reading the outgoing letters.. 

Anyways, one way or another this person here is playing with folks imo. If im wrong..crazy isnt what this world needs so. I know..not PC, but when crazy gets violent its a bad day for everyone n come shtf..because they dont want to take their meds and always stop them then nutt up and get their stupid on or come the big shtf n meds run out..they wont last long but not without damage. 

So..buh-by..


----------



## camo2460

We've given this guy to much time and attention already. He claims that he has had a hard life, well good for him, join the club. He's just pissed off that his momma didn't pat him on the butt and tuck him in at night, or let him suckle after he turned thirteen, get over it and grow up.


----------



## lovetogrow

Definitely attention seeking individual who is not seeking answers or advise or support or direction - just attention. The really sad thing is that there's genuine concern here for his well being and if he's for real he doesn't really care about that. Personally I think he's just a troll. Regardless the kid (if he is a kid) one way or the other is on a mission to get attention. Mission accomplished!


----------



## LincTex

.
I try to keep the mindset that regardless of the person's circumstances... 
it behooves us as individuals and adds credibility to the forum if posts are kept courteous, polite... and if not professional, at least civil.

You never really know who lurks/reads - yet isn't a regular poster. 
Sometimes, the "silent watchers" are the ones getting the most from a discussion. 
.


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> .
> I try to keep the mindset that regardless of the person's circumstances...
> it behooves us as individuals and adds credibility to the forum if posts are kept courteous, polite... and if not professional, at least civil.
> 
> You never really know who lurks/reads - yet isn't a regular poster.
> Sometimes, the "silent watchers" are the ones getting the most from a discussion.
> .


Now that is a WHOLE LOT of wisdom :2thumb:


----------



## lovetogrow

LincTex said:


> .
> I try to keep the mindset that regardless of the person's circumstances...
> it behooves us as individuals and adds credibility to the forum if posts are kept courteous, polite... and if not professional, at least civil.
> 
> You never really know who lurks/reads - yet isn't a regular poster.
> Sometimes, the "silent watchers" are the ones getting the most from a discussion.
> .


I agree. At the same time it also doesn't hurt to challenge someone hoping for a better outcome than the one _he_ is likely walking into (if he's for real). :ignore:


----------



## johnjames

i have no plan b nobodies gonna know where I'm going only me and the almighty. don't feel i need to respond to anybody else


----------



## LincTex

johnjames said:


> i have no plan b nobodies gonna know where I'm going only me and the almighty. don't feel i need to respond to anybody else


Ok then.

No one can say that I didn't try to help you.

Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Grimm

Something dawned on me...

The title of the thread is "*hi guys new here need little bit of help*"

Yet the OP refuses to acknowledge any advice given. Seems we really do have a troll on our hands. Mods, would you please do your thing?


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Mods, would you please do your thing?


Meh....

He got the "help" he was looking for.

adios.........


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Sentry18 said:


> You hate society, so you jump around various internet forums and get banned from them as you try over and over to justify to society why you are allegedly heading out to woods unprepared in an attempt to escape society... You don't by chance work at the White House do you?


I said I was done, but that be some funny chit right there! Hey I'm good, said I'd see yall in the funnies!:rofl:


----------



## labotomi

Remember, cotton clothing. It helps you keep warm when wet plus it isn't difficult for bears to digest.


----------



## johnjames

i meant i don't feel the need to respond to any of you losers with the minds of children


----------



## weedygarden

John James, I wish you well! Please keep us updated if and when you rejoin society!


----------

